# Blackberry DIY



## De Waal (12/4/16)

Hi Guys

just want to find out if someone would mind sharing their blackberry recipes.

i kind like the sourness the blackberry brings to my juice.
just want to know if someone else experienced it as well ?


----------



## shaunnadan (12/4/16)

Bombies black out city clone recipes made excellent use of blackberry. 

Try it out and adjust to find your own creating


----------



## De Waal (12/4/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Bombies black out city clone recipes made excellent use of blackberry.
> 
> Try it out and adjust to find your own creating



I have tried my own one did honeydew and blackberry and its not bad like it very much !!


----------



## Lingogrey (12/4/16)

De Waal said:


> I have tried my own one did honeydew and blackberry and its not bad like it very much !!


Honeydew and blackberry sounds good! What percentages did you use and which concentrates (Cap / TFA - seems to be the only honeydew and blackberry stocked locally)? I see that a clone (taken from Reddit DIY_eJuice) of Bombies Black Out City, the juice that @shaunnadan referred to, is posted here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/#post-219334

I see that it uses LorAnn Blackberry and Pineapple and Flavor West Dragonfruit, which does not seem to be stocked locally. Perhaps you could substitute them (I don't know any of those), but it would take some experimenting.


----------



## De Waal (12/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> Honeydew and blackberry sounds good! What percentages did you use and which concentrates (Cap / TFA Honeydew? AFAIK TFA Blackberry is the only one available locally)? I see that a clone (taken from Reddit DIY_eJuice) of Bombies Black Out City, the juice that @shaunnadan referred to, is posted here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-ejuice-clone-megathread.t11256/#post-219334
> 
> I see that it uses LorAnn Blackberry and Pineapple and Flavor West Dragonfruit, which does not seem to be stocked locally. Perhaps you could substitute them (I don't know any of those), but it would take some experimenting.



I wil try the clone when i buy some more concentrates.
mine was 8% for both flavours. the blackberry kills the honeydew soapie taste in my opinion.
both flavour was from TFA good sir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (12/4/16)

lol......my first thought was, what? you want to build your own blackberry?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MoneymanVape (29/4/16)

Very strong does not taste the same as what it smells like


----------



## Andre (18/5/16)

De Waal said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> just want to find out if someone would mind sharing their blackberry recipes.
> 
> ...


I also love tart/sour, @De Waal. Just tasted the Blackberry below after a week of curing. Made it by tweaking a recipe on another thread and some advice from another member. For me it is perfect - the tart is there, but still smooth.

All TFA flavours.

Blackberry 5 %
Greek Yoghurt 5 %
Sour 1 %
Marshmallow 1%


----------



## rogue zombie (18/5/16)

My *Candy Apple*... Hee hee

FW Candy Cane 9%
FA Fuji Apple 3%
TFA Wintergreen 0.25%


----------



## rogue zombie (18/5/16)

Aagg wrong thread


----------



## MoneymanVape (18/5/16)

Andre said:


> I also love tart/sour, @De Waal. Just tasted the Blackberry below after a week of curing. Made it by tweaking a recipe on another thread and some advice from another member. For me it is perfect - the tart is there, but still smooth.
> 
> All TFA flavours.
> 
> ...


Shot exactly what I was looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (18/5/16)

A personal favourite 
TFA Pomegranate 6%
TFA Blackberry 3%
TFA Ethyl Maltol 3%
Tweaked this from a recipe I found online

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow (18/5/16)

Richio said:


> A personal favourite
> TFA Pomegranate 6%
> TFA Blackberry 3%
> TFA Ethyl Maltol 3%
> Tweaked this from a recipe I found online



Is 3% Ethyl Maltol not very sweet in this mix?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (18/5/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Is 3% Ethyl Maltol not very sweet in this mix?


The original recipe was much higher. I brought it down to 3 and it works for me. Personally I prefer sweet vapes and I find it offsets the strength of the blackberry.


----------



## VapeSnow (18/5/16)

Richio said:


> The original recipe was much higher. I brought it down to 3 and it works for me. Personally I prefer sweet vapes and I find it offsets the strength of the blackberry.



Yeah i also love sweet vapes but i don't really go pass 1,5% or my coils gunk up very quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (18/5/16)

I would normally use sweetner at 0.5 to 1 %, anything more takes away from the true taste of the mix but EM just does something to strong fruity vapes which I enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (18/5/16)

Richio said:


> I would normally use sweetner at 0.5 to 1 %, anything more takes away from the true taste of the mix but EM just does something to strong fruity vapes which I enjoy.



I like to use EM in bakery flavors at it gives a thicker taste to it.


----------

